# Move yahoo site builder t dreamweaver



## powellimages (Aug 27, 2006)

I have built a website useing yahoo site builder, and then found out that Have to use Yahoo as my hosters, i dont want to do this i want to use another server. How can I load it to another hoster or on to dreamweaver which i also have. Thanks Owain..


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

I really doubt you can do this directly because the geocities site builder does not involve the use of an ftp server where you upload and download pages but instead you simply build them using the online client, but what you can do (although I have no idea why you would want to) is copy the source code from each of your pages or if you like you can save the pages (pictures come with).

To rip the source code open each page invididually and do the following:
In Internet Explorer on the main tool bar click 'View' then 'Source' save this document to your computer.

Alternatively Click File>Save As and save to your computer.

NB: You will need to check the Yahoo Geocities TOS as you might find that it is illegal to use the source code from pages built using their client as it remains their property.


----------



## powellimages (Aug 27, 2006)

*It still wont work*

Thanks for your reply, sorry to say this time it did not work, as I am only able to save the files in the yahoo sitebuilder an not on to my computer.
For some reason i can only view the site with firefox not my usal internet exploer, so when i try to save the code it wont save either.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

If you like you can give me your site address and I will save it for you. You can send it via PM if you don't want it to be publically known, discretion assured.


----------



## powellimages (Aug 27, 2006)

*not online*

Im not sure how to do this, My site isnt online yet. But any help would be gratefully excepted.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh well in that case all the advice I have given you is worthless. You need to publish your geocities site before you can rip the source code.


----------

